# Hillington Meet 27th July - Sign Up Thread



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

Ok guys having been in touch with the guys at Audio advice I am posting a sign up / interest thread. The meet will be held on 27th July (subject to interest) at

Audio Advice
Block 130, Unit 2
58 Nasmyth Road South
Hillington
Glasgow
G52 4RE

Having spoken to the AustoSmart rep I am sure we can arrange for his truck of goodies if there is enough interest, so sign up below in usual manner and also an indication of any AS products you may be interested in would be good :

1. fraz1975 + 1 AS Products Interest - Tardis


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Afraid I'll be down doing the wax test on that date, so I wont be able to make it folks...


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

1. fraz1975 + 1 AS Products Interest - Tardis
2. Alan W (Not familiar with AS range )


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

1. fraz1975 + 1 AS Products Interest - Tardis
2. Alan W (Not familiar with AS range )
3.Spitfire +AS


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Grizzle + AS

Alan i will teach you all i know lmao


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> Grizzle + AS
> 
> *Alan i will teach you all i know lmao*


Write it down on a postage stamp for 'im Graham


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Custom Detailers said:


> Grizzle + AS
> 
> Alan i will teach you all i know lmao


Cheers Grizz! :thumb:

Do I need a pen and paper? :lol:

Alan W


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

Meant to say dunno if you just want it to be a social meet or whether anyone wants to do any demos or bring bits n bobs - I will concentrate on getting AS guys there if anyone wants to offer to Demo anything or whatever then fire away :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

dont sure if am able to go
though ill speak to my brother  he knows how to drive :lol:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Cheers Grizz! :thumb:
> 
> Do I need a pen and paper? :lol:
> 
> Alan W


Come on Alan Wakey wakey:lol:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

spitfire you want those cigars from last christmas :lol:

they are still sitting in my room


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> spitfire you want those cigars from last christmas :lol:
> 
> they are still sitting in my room


Only if you have them reoiled on the virgins thighs


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Come on Alan Wakey wakey:lol:


Ha Ha! 

Alan W


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Only if you have them reoiled on the virgins thighs


that you can do yoursel


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

1. fraz1975 + 1 AS Products Interest - Tardis
2. Alan W (Not familiar with AS range )
3. Spitfire +AS
4. Graham + AS
5. Glasgow_Gio + AS


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

1. fraz1975 + 1 AS Products Interest - Tardis
2. Alan W (Not familiar with AS range )
3. Spitfire +AS
4. Graham + AS
5. Glasgow_Gio + AS
6. Andyboygsi


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

u would think the time av new andyboygsi,he would av asked his pal to go along with him to the hillington meet???????


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

1. fraz1975 + 1 AS Products Interest - Tardis
2. Alan W (Not familiar with AS range )
3. Spitfire +AS
4. Graham + AS
5. Glasgow_Gio + AS
6. Andyboygsi
7. DonnyBoy + AS

I can get some more bits to add to my AS stuff.


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

1. fraz1975 + 1 AS Products Interest - Tardis
2. Alan W (Not familiar with AS range )
3. Spitfire +AS
4. Graham + AS
5. Glasgow_Gio + AS
6. Andyboygsi
7. DonnyBoy + AS
8. OrangePeel + AS


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*Me too*

Suppose I had better add myself too then seeing as its at my shop 

D'oh - looking forward to it lads, should be a good wee day

1. fraz1975 + 1 AS Products Interest - Tardis
2. Alan W (Not familiar with AS range )
3. Spitfire +AS
4. Graham + AS
5. Glasgow_Gio + AS
6. Andyboygsi
7. DonnyBoy + AS
8. OrangePeel + AS
9. Iain S


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Should be up for this one, be good to have a look at some AS stuff

1. fraz1975 + 1 AS Products Interest - Tardis
2. Alan W (Not familiar with AS range )
3. Spitfire +AS
4. Graham + AS
5. Glasgow_Gio + AS
6. Andyboygsi
7. DonnyBoy + AS
8. OrangePeel + AS
9. Iain S
10. S-X-I + AS


----------



## Grumpybob (Aug 20, 2006)

1. fraz1975 + 1 AS Products Interest - Tardis
2. Alan W (Not familiar with AS range )
3. Spitfire +AS
4. Graham + AS
5. Glasgow_Gio + AS
6. Andyboygsi
7. DonnyBoy + AS
8. OrangePeel + AS
9. Iain S
10. S-X-I + AS
11.Grumpybob +AS


----------



## zogzog60 (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn, this is a sunday isnt it? I really want to go, as its so close, but I work a sunday, and wont be able to get it off, as I'm the one of the only members of staff in that week!
AGGGGH


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

1. fraz1975 + 1 AS Products Interest - Tardis
2. Alan W (Not familiar with AS range )
3. Spitfire +AS
4. Graham + AS
5. Glasgow_Gio + AS
6. Andyboygsi
7. DonnyBoy + AS
8. OrangePeel + AS
9. Iain S
10. S-X-I + AS
11.Grumpybob +AS
12 illeagalhunter , got to worth a look.


----------



## bluebro (Dec 29, 2005)

1. fraz1975 + 1 AS Products Interest - Tardis
2. Alan W (Not familiar with AS range )
3. Spitfire +AS
4. Graham + AS
5. Glasgow_Gio + AS
6. Andyboygsi
7. DonnyBoy + AS
8. OrangePeel + AS
9. Iain S
10. S-X-I + AS
11. Grumpybob +AS
12. illeagalhunter , got to worth a look.
13. bluebro + AS


----------



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

1. fraz1975 + 1 AS Products Interest - Tardis
2. Alan W (Not familiar with AS range )
3. Spitfire +AS
4. Graham + AS
5. Glasgow_Gio + AS
6. Andyboygsi
7. DonnyBoy + AS
8. OrangePeel + AS
9. Iain S
10. S-X-I + AS
11. Grumpybob +AS
12. illeagalhunter , got to worth a look.
13. bluebro + AS
14. jamiec + prob tardis


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

1. fraz1975 + 1 AS Products Interest - Tardis
2. Alan W (Not familiar with AS range )
3. Spitfire +AS
4. Graham + AS
5. Glasgow_Gio + AS
6. Andyboygsi
7. DonnyBoy + AS
8. OrangePeel + AS
9. Iain S
10. S-X-I + AS
11. Grumpybob +AS
12. illeagalhunter , got to worth a look.
13. bluebro + AS
14. jamiec + prob tardis
15. evobaz


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*Demo / guidance*



fraz1975 said:


> Meant to say dunno if you just want it to be a social meet or whether anyone wants to do any demos or bring bits n bobs - I will concentrate on getting AS guys there if anyone wants to offer to Demo anything or whatever then fire away :thumb:


Fraz

On that point do we have someone who wants to 'take the helm' so to speak and give us the wisdom of their knowledge and experience??

Also - can anyone suggest where we call it a day numbers wise or is there likely to be a few 'no shows'?. The workshop can hold 6 cars with space to work around them but not sure of what you guys want to do etc; I am happy to go with whatever the general concensus is - just want an indication so I know how many tea cups and Jaffa cakes to have ready

Dont want it to end up wae 15 hairy arsed guys all staring at each other :thumb: (that sounds wrong but you know what I mean!!)


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Cheers Grizz! :thumb:
> 
> Do I need a pen and paper? :lol:
> 
> Alan W


No its not very much or long may i add lmao.

Oh Ian i might be interested in gettin a new headunit for the car its just about on its last legs


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

1. fraz1975 + 1 AS Products Interest - Tardis
2. Alan W (Not familiar with AS range )
3. Spitfire +AS
4. Graham + AS
5. Glasgow_Gio + AS
6. Andyboygsi
7. DonnyBoy + AS
8. OrangePeel + AS
9. Iain S
10. S-X-I + AS
11. Grumpybob +AS
12. illeagalhunter , got to worth a look.
13. bluebro + AS
14. jamiec + prob tardis
15. evobaz
16. Dubbedup + AS Tardis


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Should have added that i would be interested in some Tardis, just incase the rep turns up and runs out.

1. fraz1975 + 1 AS Products Interest - Tardis
2. Alan W (Not familiar with AS range )
3. Spitfire +AS
4. Graham + AS
5. Glasgow_Gio + AS
6. Andyboygsi
7. DonnyBoy + AS
8. OrangePeel + AS
9. Iain S
10. S-X-I + AS Tardis
11. Grumpybob +AS
12. illeagalhunter , got to worth a look.
13. bluebro + AS
14. jamiec + prob tardis
15. evobaz
16. Dubbedup + AS Tardis


----------



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

What Time is this being held at (have I missed it)

1. fraz1975 + 1 AS Products Interest - Tardis
2. Alan W (Not familiar with AS range )
3. Spitfire +AS
4. Graham + AS
5. Glasgow_Gio + AS
6. Andyboygsi
7. DonnyBoy + AS
8. OrangePeel + AS
9. Iain S
10. S-X-I + AS Tardis
11. Grumpybob +AS
12. illeagalhunter , got to worth a look.
13. bluebro + AS
14. jamiec + prob tardis
15. evobaz
16. Dubbedup + AS Tardis 
17.Grinnall v8 + AS Tardis (great stuff)


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Grinnall v8 said:


> 17.Grinnall v8 + AS Tardis (great stuff)


Please don't bring my old GP! :lol:

Having fun Willie? 

Alan W


----------



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

No tar on the GP alan :wave:
May bring the TRIUMPH


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Grinnall v8 said:


> No tar on the GP alan :wave:
> May bring the TRIUMPH


Good man Willie! :thumb:

Look forward to _hearing_ the beast! 

Alan W

P.S. Just got the V5 back after the transfer so I'll get that sorted.


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*Nae bother*



Custom Detailers said:


> No its not very much or long may i add lmao.
> 
> Oh Ian i might be interested in gettin a new headunit for the car its just about on its last legs


Nae bother sir - we have a good selection in stock and I'll put together a decent deal price for all DW members :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

anyone up for buying me a few things and foward it to my address :lol:


----------



## Gstraw (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey PPL

im up for a meet- i live like 10 mins from hillington!im new to detailing, so would be great if there are any demos.

count me in. what time is the meet?

i think so far its

1. fraz1975 + 1 AS Products Interest - Tardis
2. Alan W (Not familiar with AS range )
3. Spitfire +AS
4. Graham + AS
5. Glasgow_Gio + AS
6. Andyboygsi
7. DonnyBoy + AS
8. OrangePeel + AS
9. Iain S
10. S-X-I + AS Tardis
11. Grumpybob +AS
12. illeagalhunter , got to worth a look.
13. bluebro + AS
14. jamiec + prob tardis
15. evobaz
16. Dubbedup + AS Tardis 
17.Grinnall v8 + AS Tardis (great stuff)
18. Gstraw (also not familiar with AS range but want to know more!)


----------



## Eazy (Jun 16, 2007)

1. fraz1975 + 1 AS Products Interest - Tardis
2. Alan W (Not familiar with AS range )
3. Spitfire +AS
4. Graham + AS
5. Glasgow_Gio + AS
6. Andyboygsi
7. DonnyBoy + AS
8. OrangePeel + AS
9. Iain S
10. S-X-I + AS Tardis
11. Grumpybob +AS
12. illeagalhunter , got to worth a look.
13. bluebro + AS
14. jamiec + prob tardis
15. evobaz
16. Dubbedup + AS Tardis 
17. Grinnall v8 + AS Tardis (great stuff)
18. Gstraw (also not familiar with AS range but want to know more!)


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

1. fraz1975 + 1 AS Products Interest - Tardis
2. Alan W (Not familiar with AS range )
3. Spitfire +AS
4. Graham + AS
5. Glasgow_Gio + AS
6. Andyboygsi
7. DonnyBoy + AS
8. OrangePeel + AS
9. Iain S
10. S-X-I + AS Tardis
11. Grumpybob +AS
12. illeagalhunter , got to worth a look.
13. bluebro + AS
14. jamiec + prob tardis
15. evobaz
16. Dubbedup + AS Tardis 
17. Grinnall v8 + AS Tardis (great stuff)
18. Gstraw (also not familiar with AS range but want to know more!)
19. Astra-bertone - ill try show my face and would have a peek at as stuff


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

So how was the place then??? Since you thought it was today lol


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Has anyone arranged a start time for the meet?


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

Can someone maybe arrange the start time and any demo's etc. I am arranging the AS rep to come (provisionally said yes to coming) but I may / may not be able to come now depending on personal circumstances


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Anyone up for doing any demo's? and what would anyone like to see being demonstrated?

What are the facilities like, do we have water, electricity and so on to use?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

*Starts at 10AM Water (with pw) and Elecricity are avaliable*


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*Facilities*

Ok - yes we have electricity and water etc; also have a small pressure washer if required. I was thinking about 10am until 4pm - so hope that suits all intersted people.

*Meeting at Audio Advice Hillington 10am until 4pm Sunday 27th July 2008*

We still need someone to arrange / organise a schedule etc; folks?? :buffer:


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*and tea*



Custom Detailers said:


> *Starts at 10AM Water (with pw) and Elecricity are avaliable*


And tea and jaffa cakes etc; Maybe ..................... aye should be ok!!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

at least grizzle wont need to give out the AS samples he promissed at the last meet,because a rep is coming along this time 

hope i can make this one - sounds like its going to be fun


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Iain S said:


> And tea and jaffa cakes etc; Maybe ..................... aye should be ok!!


Maybe you could show us a full in car entertainment system install in a Beemer. *And......*before anyone else jumps in, I'll offer mine up for the demo


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

OK guys just spoken with the AutoSmart guy and he has confirmed he will be attending with a truck full of goodies. I have spoken to him about the following products to ensure he brings enough on the day, however if there are any specific products you want to try and buy then please post up in here. Autosmart Trade range can be seen at this CLICKY

Products Discussed :

Tornador - with demo
Tardis
G101
Air Fesheners
Silver Screen
Bio Brisk
Highstyle

Any other products you would like please post in here and I will contact him again next week to ensure he brings them with him.

:thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Maybe you could show us a full in car entertainment system install in a Beemer. *And......*before anyone else jumps in, I'll offer mine up for the demo


You coming alot to the meet Dougie?


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

DOH - just realised that i'm working on the 27th so won't be able to make it


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

S-X-I said:


> You coming alot to the meet Dougie?


Yeh, I'll be there.:thumb:


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

I have a black BMW that grizzle could correct for me.....whilst showing you guys how to correct hard BMW paint of course.......... :lol::lol:

Also mind the AS rep guy he is in Glasgow and should expect haggling.


----------



## Grumpybob (Aug 20, 2006)

Products Discussed :

Tornador - with demo
Tardis
G101
Air Fesheners
Silver Screen
Bio Brisk
Highstyle

I would also be interested in :-

Smartwheels - gotta be the best wheel cleaner at the moment.
Accessories - bottles, spray heads, brushes other tat.
Plastic bumper and trim gel (not trim wizard!)


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm after some chemical resistant bottles and triggers too.


----------



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

1. fraz1975 + 1 AS Products Interest - Tardis
2. Alan W (Not familiar with AS range )
3. Spitfire +AS
4. Graham + AS
5. Glasgow_Gio + AS
6. Andyboygsi
7. DonnyBoy + AS
8. OrangePeel + AS
9. Iain S
10. S-X-I + AS Tardis
11. Grumpybob +AS
12. illeagalhunter , got to worth a look.
13. bluebro + AS
14. jamiec + prob tardis
15. evobaz
16. Dubbedup + AS Tardis 
17. Grinnall v8 + AS Tardis (great stuff)
18. Gstraw (also not familiar with AS range but want to know more!)
19. Astra-bertone - ill try show my face and would have a peek at as stuff
20. BestGear (as 18 & 19)


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

is there a number of people aloud at this meet??


----------



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> I have a black BMW that grizzle could correct for me.....whilst showing you guys how to correct hard BMW paint of course.......... :lol::lol:


Yeh, and I have a black XKR with some serious swirls too...

David


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

FFS lmao give us a break guys!! lol


----------



## Gstraw (Jul 10, 2008)

umm i have a few mates who want to come...3 extra ppl. can they come or is it just members only and what about the numbers? will it be too many ppl?


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Ill hopefully be popping down need some tardis!


----------



## BILL (May 12, 2006)

1. fraz1975 + 1 AS Products Interest - Tardis
2. Alan W (Not familiar with AS range )
3. Spitfire +AS
4. Graham + AS
5. Glasgow_Gio + AS
6. Andyboygsi
7. DonnyBoy + AS
8. OrangePeel + AS
9. Iain S
10. S-X-I + AS Tardis
11. Grumpybob +AS
12. illeagalhunter , got to worth a look.
13. bluebro + AS
14. jamiec + prob tardis
15. evobaz
16. Dubbedup + AS Tardis 
17. Grinnall v8 + AS Tardis (great stuff)
18. Gstraw (also not familiar with AS range but want to know more!)
19. Astra-bertone - ill try show my face and would have a peek at as stuff
20. BestGear (as 18 & 19)
21. Bill


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

1. fraz1975 + 1 AS Products Interest - Tardis
2. Alan W (Not familiar with AS range )
3. Spitfire +AS
4. Graham + AS
5. Glasgow_Gio + AS
6. Andyboygsi
7. DonnyBoy + AS
8. OrangePeel + AS
9. Iain S
10. S-X-I + AS Tardis
11. Grumpybob +AS
12. illeagalhunter , got to worth a look.
13. bluebro + AS
14. jamiec + prob tardis
15. evobaz + tardis (CAN'T MAKE IT DUE TO WORK)
16. Dubbedup + AS Tardis 
17. Grinnall v8 + AS Tardis (great stuff)
18. Gstraw (also not familiar with AS range but want to know more!)
19. Astra-bertone - ill try show my face and would have a peek at as stuff
20. BestGear (as 18 & 19)
21. Bill


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

1. fraz1975 + 1 AS Products Interest - Tardis
2. Alan W (Not familiar with AS range )
3. Spitfire +AS
4. Graham + AS
5. Glasgow_Gio + AS
6. Andyboygsi
7. DonnyBoy + AS
8. OrangePeel + AS
9. Iain S
10. S-X-I + AS Tardis
11. Grumpybob +AS
12. illeagalhunter , got to worth a look.
13. bluebro + AS
14. jamiec + prob tardis
15. evobaz + tardis (CAN'T MAKE IT DUE TO WORK)
16. Dubbedup + AS Tardis 
17. Grinnall v8 + AS Tardis (great stuff)
18. Gstraw (also not familiar with AS range but want to know more!)
19. Astra-bertone - ill try show my face and would have a peek at as stuff
20. BestGear (as 18 & 19)
21. Bill
22. ALi


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Ok guys, the day is drawing closer and we still don't have anything in the way of demos so i'm gonna bite the bullet here and offer one up. How about a bit of wet sanding? If the hosts are ok with it that is? I have a few Abralon pads that I've been meaning to try with a PC and a scrap panel. Half of it has been corrected with polish and the other hasn't. Now I'm only in my second year apprenticeship with DW so the results could be quite interesting. I'm as much a newbie at wet sanding as probably a lot of the others are, that are attending, so don't expect the kind of polished (excuse the pun) performance that Dave KG (who's away whooooring it darn sarf) would provide, but i'm willing to give it a go.

So what d'ya say. Are the hosts up for this???


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Sounda like a great idea Dougie.

I did post up the question of what people would like to see but so far no replies.


----------



## Gstraw (Jul 10, 2008)

1. fraz1975 + 1 AS Products Interest - Tardis
2. Alan W (Not familiar with AS range )
3. Spitfire +AS
4. Graham + AS
5. Glasgow_Gio + AS
6. Andyboygsi
7. DonnyBoy + AS
8. OrangePeel + AS
9. Iain S
10. S-X-I + AS Tardis
11. Grumpybob +AS
12. illeagalhunter , got to worth a look.
13. bluebro + AS
14. jamiec + prob tardis
15. evobaz + tardis (CAN'T MAKE IT DUE TO WORK)
16. Dubbedup + AS Tardis 
17. Grinnall v8 + AS Tardis (great stuff)
18. Gstraw (also not familiar with AS range but want to know more!)
19. Astra-bertone - ill try show my face and would have a peek at as stuff
20. BestGear (as 18 & 19)
21. Bill
22. ALi
23. Tej
24 Vic


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

if i can make it i would like to try a few other machines


----------



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

Any demos going would be great. Wetsanding will be good as would some rotary demos. 

What was the start time 10am?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

S-X-I said:


> Sounda like a great idea Dougie.
> 
> I did post up the question of what people would like to see but so far no replies.


Yes it was your post that got me thinking. I've been mulling it over cause i'm not good in front of an audience generally but wet sanding I get the impression not many will have tried and those that have can add their tuppence worth. :buffer:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

I know what you mean.

I'm trying to think what else could be done, maybe Graham could do a full demo on my car lol


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

I have tried wet sanding and done with great results 
Today I got carried away and went through the clearcoat :lol: 
There was a bird etching on the dads bonnet,sanded back with 2000 then 4000 and polished with FCP,thought i could get rid of it all so got out the 2000grit again,took a reading, 109um, I thought better be careful and went straight through - added some nice blue to the papers 
But doesnt matter because the car is a write off anyways 

Life story over :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> I have tried wet sanding and done with great results
> Today I got carried away and went through the clearcoat :lol:
> There was a bird etching on the dads bonnet,sanded back with 2000 then 4000 and polished with FCP,thought i could get rid of it all so got out the 2000grit again,took a reading, 109um, I thought better be careful and went straight through - added some nice blue to the papers
> But doesnt matter because the car is a write off anyways
> ...


Yip experimented wet sanding by hand some time ago a got the same result. At 109um I'd have thought you'd have been pretty safe. Just shows you.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Yip experimented wet sanding by hand some time ago a got the same result. At 109um I'd have thought you'd have been pretty safe. Just shows you.


Had fun though


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> Maybe Graham could do a full demo on my car lol


Maybe he cant lmao


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*No bother*



spitfire said:


> Ok guys, the day is drawing closer and we still don't have anything in the way of demos so i'm gonna bite the bullet here and offer one up. How about a bit of wet sanding? If the hosts are ok with it that is? I have a few Abralon pads that I've been meaning to try with a PC and a scrap panel. Half of it has been corrected with polish and the other hasn't. Now I'm only in my second year apprenticeship with DW so the results could be quite interesting. I'm as much a newbie at wet sanding as probably a lot of the others are, that are attending, so don't expect the kind of polished (excuse the pun) performance that Dave KG (who's away whooooring it darn sarf) would provide, but i'm willing to give it a go.
> 
> So what d'ya say. Are the hosts up for this???


Sounds interesting - yup whatever you guys want to do is fine by me. Was just concerned that we didn't have someone to 'run' the day......

Ok - now that our Open Day and the show at Ingliston are over I can turn my attention to getting this day sorted.

*Getting here......*

Go past *Makro* and you'll come to roundabout at Burger King etc; continue straight ahead.

Go to next roundabout at turn left at *Jet* Petrol Station.

Then follow signs for *Grahams* Plumbers merchants - once past their entrance take the next road to the left and then we are the second unit on the left.

Any questions or queries etc; please give me a bell on 0141 882 6699

Looking forward to seeing you all on Sunday


----------



## Gstraw (Jul 10, 2008)

I would love to see a rotary in action...i have one but im scared of using it incase i mees up my car as every1 on here has said it can be a make or break gamble! :S
untill i can afford a PC i have to stick with the rotary....


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Iain S said:


> Sounds interesting - yup whatever you guys want to do is fine by me. Was just concerned that we didn't have someone to 'run' the day......
> 
> Ok - now that our Open Day and the show at Ingliston are over I can turn my attention to getting this day sorted.
> 
> ...


Great:thumb:



Gstraw said:


> I would love to see a rotary in action...i have one but im scared of using it incase i mees up my car as every1 on here has said it can be a make or break gamble! :S
> untill i can afford a PC i have to stick with the rotary....


Ok, bring it along and we'll watch *you* polish out the wet sanding marks. That should give you the confidence you need with the rotary.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Have we confirmed if the AS rep will be there yet? 

Also is Dave coming along with some CG Goodies?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

AS Rep is deffo coming and if needed i will machine the wet sanding marks


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Great news! If anyone is going who wishes to split some 5L stuff then bring along some empty bottles.


----------



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

So Guys

Do we have an agenda...or a list of experts and requests?

David


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Glasgow_Gio said:


> *Great news*! If anyone is going who wishes to split some 5L stuff then bring along some empty bottles.


Reminds me of top gear


----------



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

Silva1 said:


> Reminds me of top gear












:lol:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

jamiec said:


> :lol:


Great :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

its actually not a bad car!

Renault Clio/Modus underneath.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Graham will you be doing some demos then,if not all of them 
Since DaveKg wont be onboard at the meet


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Who's Grapham???


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> Who's Grapham???


Finger slipped :lol:
Now fixed


----------



## Gstraw (Jul 10, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Great:thumb:
> 
> Ok, bring it along and we'll watch *you* polish out the wet sanding marks. That should give you the confidence you need with the rotary.


lol lets not go nuts now...il bring my rotary along so youz can see if its ok.

btw do you guys all know each other from before?because im totally new to this...do you all display your DW usernames on ur cars so we know who is who lol :lol:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Gstraw said:


> lol lets not go nuts now...il bring my rotary along so youz can see if its ok.
> 
> btw do you guys all know each other from before?because im totally new to this...do you all display your DW usernames on ur cars so we know who is who lol :lol:


Personally I only know a few faces,either from the last meet of pics on the forum 

There will be the usual faces and some new ones


----------



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

Guys

Apparently there are roadworks "around" the M8 junction...

Any top tips from the locals to avoid them or are they not bad...especially as it will be a sunday?

David


----------



## Gstraw (Jul 10, 2008)

BestGear said:


> Guys
> 
> Apparently there are roadworks "around" the M8 junction...
> 
> ...


I dont think there are road works going TO braehead (which will take you to Hillington) just in the opposite direction towards town.
if there are, you can get on the M77 from the M8 then get off junction 2 on the M77, but i really dont think there will be traffic. I love the roadworks...thers no traffic at my bit now at 5pm! its great!!!!!


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi,
Although I cant get there for the whole day, i was hoping to pop down to see the AS rep. What time will they be there?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Hopefully from morning.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Custom Detailers said:


> Hopefully from morning.


Well that certainly narrows it down a bit! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Well that certainly narrows it down a bit! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


Lmao.... Thanks Alan :lol:


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

OK confirmed with AS rep that he will be there from 10ish (in order to get space for the truck) for as long as it is necessary / worthwhile. He will bring as much stuff as he can but if he runs out of stock on anything he will arrange a way of getting it to you. Cash / cheques only. Looking forward to it :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

fraz1975 said:


> OK confirmed with AS rep that he will be there from 10ish (in order to get space for the truck) for as long as it is necessary / worthwhile. He will bring as much stuff as he can but if he runs out of stock on anything he will arrange a way of getting it to you. Cash / cheques only. Looking forward to it :thumb:


Excellent :thumb: Just need to figure out what to buy.


----------



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

Whats the start time 10am?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Excellent :thumb: Just need to figure out what to buy.


Easy for me...

Autowash (like shampoo plus without the smell or cost)
Duet (yes i'm afraid so a wash'n'wax for those cheaper valets)
Silver Screen (glass polish)
Tardis....
Trim wizard

Yeh 10am it starts.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Hope you have great day folks


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Hope you have great day folks


It won't be the same without you Dave! :lol:

Good luck with the Great Wax Test! really looking forward to the results after the amazing effort that's gone into it!

Have a great day! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

If any of you have a pressure washer can you bring it. I can't find mine!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Iain S said:


> If any of you have a pressure washer can you bring it. I can't find mine!


Sorted, it's in the car m8:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> Easy for me...
> 
> Autowash (like shampoo plus without the smell or cost)
> Duet (yes i'm afraid so a wash'n'wax for those cheaper valets)
> ...


Is the APC (G101?) as good as the megs stuff?? and....I can't remember what you dress arches with. Is it trim wizzard or highstyle.


----------



## Gstraw (Jul 10, 2008)

just want to check that people will actually be there at 10am because i need to be away by 11.30 latest so i dont want to be there on my todd lol. I can maybe come again after 2pm but i dont want all the demo's to be finished by then...esp how to use the rotary buffer one as i really need to learn before i attack my car....so hands up if u promise to be there for 10!...lol


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Gstraw said:


> just want to check that people will actually be there at 10am because i need to be away by 11.30 latest so i dont want to be there on my todd lol. I can maybe come again after 2pm but i dont want all the demo's to be finished by then...esp how to use the rotary buffer one as i really need to learn before i attack my car....so hands up if u promise to be there for 10!...lol


All being well I'll be there just after ten


----------



## JimTT (Feb 19, 2006)

spitfire said:


> All being well I'll be there just after ten


I am working tomorrow Dougie but will aim to be there around 12.30...you or me on the rotary...

I wont bother doing a Tardis demo on wheels...


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

JimTT said:


> I am working tomorrow Dougie but will aim to be there around 12.30...you or me on the rotary...
> 
> I wont bother doing a Tardis demo on wheels...


Everyone wants to use a rotary??:buffer: :buffer: :buffer: :buffer: :buffer::lol: I'll bring mine too then:thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

How about a wheel off, wheel arch clean demo?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

S-X-I said:


> How about a wheel off, wheel arch clean demo?


Your the man:thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Your the man:thumb:


Well if I remeber all my gear and I can get use of your powerwasher then I'll take this demo on.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

S-X-I said:


> Well if I remeber all my gear and I can get use of your powerwasher then I'll take this demo on.


Yeh your welcome to use it m8. I'm bringing some stuff along so your welcome to use anything you need.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Yeh your welcome to use it m8. I'm bringing some stuff along so your welcome to use anything you need.


Cheers Dougie!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Well i'm ready(kinda... just some bottles to top up with water) vans had a wash down with Z7, then Z2 and 3xZ8 tonight plastics and arches dressed.





















spitfire said:


> Is the APC (G101?) as good as the megs stuff?? and....I can't remember what you dress arches with. Is it trim wizzard or highstyle.


It's better imo but everyones different.

I dress the arches with highstyle.



S-X-I said:


> Well if I remeber all my gear and I can get use of your powerwasher then I'll take this demo on.


More than welcome to use mine.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

So wish I could drive now :lol:
Dont think my brother will be going therefore either will I 

Such a shame that the AS rep is coming too :lol:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> Well i'm ready(kinda... just some bottles to top up with water) vans had a wash down with Z7, then Z2 and 3xZ8 tonight plastics and arches dressed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. The vans looking very smart:thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hehee, Just clocked Grizzles number


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Thanks for that. The vans looking very smart:thumb:


Cheers Dougie looking forward to the "banter" tomorrow.



Silva1 said:


> Hehee, Just clocked Grizzles number


Easy tiger :lol:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Well that was a success. Not quite as many turned up as I had hoped but it was a good day none the less. Thanks to Iain for the use of his impressive unit and to the Autosmart guy for spending the best part of the day selling and demonstrating products like the tornador. Well done to Frazer for the demo on wheel arch cleaning on what was a scorching hot day and to grizzle also for answering my endless questions on products. Cheers m8:thumb:

So thanks everybody, hope to see you all again soon.:thumb::wave:

Oh and there were some cracking cars there too. The TR8 was magic


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Yep, another great wee detailing event! :thumb: Shame about the attendance figures but we all had fun, eh guys! 

Thanks to Spitfire for his Wet Sanding, PC and Rotary demo's! You're a natural Dougie!  Frazer for his Wheel Arch detail, the AS rep for having some products to buy and Iain S for the use of his nice new premises! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

sorry i couldnt make it, had a stag do lastnight and was in no way fit to drive over


----------



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

Yes good day out today. Good to meet up with everyone and to share some tips. 

Thanks to everyone mentioned above Frazer, AS rep, Iain (lovely set up youv'e got there!) and Dougie thanks for the wet sanding demo. Very interesting and enjoyed having a shot on the rotary.

Few guys had cameras so no doubt some pics later.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Sounds like I missed out on a good day out 

Okay wheres the pics for today


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

jamiec said:


> Yes good day out today. Good to meet up with everyone and to share some tips.
> 
> Thanks to everyone mentioned above Frazer, AS rep, Iain (lovely set up youv'e got there!) and Dougie thanks for the wet sanding demo. Very interesting and enjoyed having a shot on the rotary.
> 
> Few guys had cameras so no doubt some pics later.


I wish I could have taken some more, but here you are


















































































If anyone's not happy about having their number on display, PM me and I'm remove the pic.:thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great day today guys, stunning weather, nice selection of cars and some detailing.

Thanks to Iain for use of the unit and to Dougie for the polishing demo and the AS Rep. 

Although numbers attending were not high it was good meeting new faces and catching up with some of the regulars.

Today was the first time doing a demo so sorry if it was a bit ropey, I hope I went through everything well enough.

Bring on the next meet!


----------



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for organising this guys... a great day and was good to put some faces to names....

We should have got that group photo in... how many attended..? must be circa 16?

Glad to see you did not let the "Forum" see the free bar that was setup in the corner... (that should sort the numbers out for the next meeting :thumb

David


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

S-X-I said:


> Great day today guys, stunning weather, nice selection of cars and some detailing.
> 
> Thanks to Iain for use of the unit and to Dougie for the polishing demo and the AS Rep.
> 
> ...


You did great m8. Will you come do mine now


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Sorry I missed it guys. I had the car looking great yesterday for coming along but things came up.

I went down about 3ish but you were all gone.:wall:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

spitfire said:


> You did great m8. Will you come do mine now


Once I've done the other three arches on my car i'll pop round lol


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

donnyboy said:


> Sorry I missed it guys. I had the car looking great yesterday for coming along but things came up.
> 
> I went down about 3ish but you were all gone.:wall:


Awe, that's a pity. I think we were all done by around 2.30 and suffering from the heat a bit. Next time eh?:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

S-X-I said:


> Once I've done the other three arches on my car i'll pop round lol


:lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Only photos I took today were of this 38,000 watt, 167 dB Golf! :doublesho Totally awesome install and attention to detail on what was originally a £300 car! It might not be your 'cup of tea' but each to their own and this deserves respect IMHO!

Alan W


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

Cheers for organinsing that today guys, apologises for leaving before the demos started but I forgot I had arranged to play golf with my old man today. 

Thanks to Glenn ( the AS rep ) for coming. I have his details if anyone needs them for the future. Just drop me a PM.

So eh......whens the next one?:lol:


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*Meeting*

Well lads glad you enjoyed it even though the turnout wasn't as expected??

I am happy to host any future meeting - as long as you all think the unit met your requirements.

What about a Saturday afternoon rather than a Sunday - dont know just a suggestion.

I will try and get hold of Dave from Car Wash and Wax for next meet (have tried but getting no joy on his phone) as think it would be good to see the full Chemical Guys range and get some advice from the man himself 

What about some sort of competition along the lines of a show and shine with different categories? Maybe not - again just a suggestion :speechles


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*Painters*

Meant to ask some of you on Sunday - can anyone recommend a local paint shop as I need bonnet and roof painted but I'm uber fussy :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Iain S said:


> Well lads glad you enjoyed it even though the turnout wasn't as expected??
> 
> I am happy to host any future meeting - as long as you all think the unit met your requirements.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you've got some good ideas for a next meet and a good reason to get the motors tip top.:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Saturday afternoon sounds good to me and let's you have a day off on Sunday to spend time with the family Ian! :thumb:

What about the last Saturday of August? The weather should still be good and it would give us time to prep our cars? 

Thanks again for the excellent hospitality Ian and not forgetting Frazer's excellent Brownies! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Saturday afternoon sounds good to me and let's you have a day off on Sunday to spend time with the family Ian! :thumb:
> 
> What about the last Saturday of August? The weather should still be good and it would give us time to prep our cars?
> 
> ...


Alan

I am happy enough with that. That would give me time to get paint done and have car perfecto!

We would need to get someone to judge the cars (maybe Dave KG) if we were having a wee comp etc; or it could be done in a voting 'stylee' where each competitor votes for what they reckon is best (not their own obviously)

As said - I'm just chucking ideas about :doublesho


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

I would be up for a meet at the end of Aug if it was the last weekend in Aug. 
Will it be in Edinburgh area this time as I cant seem to find any previous meets threads that were held in Edinburgh.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Iain S said:


> Alan
> 
> I am happy enough with that. That would give me time to get paint done and have car perfecto!
> 
> ...


Iain,

Let's see how many would be up for this and/or what other suggestions are made for an event over the next 10 days or so. We could then have a poll if necessary to decide the format.

We'll need to see if Mr Wax Test Dave KG is available also and if he'd be prepared to attend.

Alan W


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

ianking said:


> I would be up for a meet at the end of Aug if it was the last weekend in Aug.
> Will it be in Edinburgh area this time as I cant seem to find any previous meets threads that were held in Edinburgh.


Do you know of anywhere that could accomodate us in Edinburgh with parking for 10-15 cars?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

swordjo said:


> Do you know of anywhere that could accomodate us in Edinburgh with parking for 10-15 cars?


it might be worth starting a new Thread for an Edinburgh meet Jonathan! 

Alan W


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

I wouldn't be going to one, i'm happy going to the Glasgow ones when I can get the time to go. Was just replying to the poster who asked about the Edinburgh meet.
Was just thinking that there is better scope to have them in the West due to the fact theres already a few regualar haunts with decent parking (and it's closer for me :lol: )


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Iain,
> 
> Let's see how many would be up for this and/or what other suggestions are made for an event over the next 10 days or so. We could then have a poll if necessary to decide the format.
> 
> ...


Alan

Aye no bother sir - I'm happy to go with general concencus


----------



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for a great day yesterday:thumb::thumb:
was worth it just for the wee tips you can pickup, newbie so
this was my first DW meet, (will not be my last).
I will be in Ireland last weekend in August:wall::wall: (so if it was the 
weekend before say sat 23th then cool I can make it) it was a bonus
to be able to buy stuff from Glen (topman) and he's from Irvine:wave:.
Alan w talked about the GOLF that car is total off this planet:thumb::thumb:
Here a couple of pic from yesterday..








David those wheels are awesome








Hope people don't mind they plates being shown (will remove if you want)






























































Get those wheels clean








*Chears guy's had a great day...*


----------



## zogzog60 (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like I missed a great day! Absolutely gutted! Unfortunately as said before I had work commitments, so I was unable to make it! However I finish work at 1pm on a Saturday, so would most definately be up for a Saturday meet next time! Especially if it is after the 21st of the month (Payday!)


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Some later pics i noticed i had on my cam..


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice Zafira. I presume thats Iains demo car?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Iain,
> 
> Let's see how many would be up for this and/or what other suggestions are made for an event over the next 10 days or so. We could then have a poll if necessary to decide the format.
> 
> ...


End of August should be fine for me  Looking to have a meet up in Dundee around that time too...


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> End of August should be fine for me  Looking to have a meet up in Dundee around that time too...


Nice one Dave! :thumb:

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

evobaz said:


> Nice Zafira. I presume thats Iains demo car?


Evobaz

Yes it is sir - that's my wee bus :thumb:


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Any update on when/where this is likely to be? :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Ian's preferred day for a meet is a Saturday afternoon. Depneding on his availability I'd propse Saturday 16th, 23rd or 30th August. This would be in Hillington again due to Ian's great unit and excellent hospitality! :thumb:

Let's have some thoughts on the date and format for the event and then we can make plans.

Maybe we should we start a new Thread?

Alan W


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*or 6th Sept??*



Alan W said:


> Ian's preferred day for a meet is a Saturday afternoon. Depneding on his availability I'd propse Saturday 16th, 23rd or 30th August. This would be in Hillington again due to Ian's great unit and excellent hospitality! :thumb:
> 
> Let's have some thoughts on the date and format for the event and then we can make plans.
> 
> ...


What about 6th September? I have to move house during August so need all the time I can get.

Saturday 6th September (1pm until 6pm) would be cracking if that suits everyone. :detailer:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Iain S said:


> What about 6th September? I have to move house during August so need all the time I can get.
> 
> Saturday 6th September (1pm until 6pm) would be cracking if that suits everyone. :detailer:


No problem Iain, 6th September it is then! :thumb:

Gives us plenty of time to ready our cars and should see you're house move completed as well! 

Alan W


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*Great stuff*

Great stuff - should a fresh thread be started then?

If so can we insist that only people who will definately be there subscribe to thread as we had 24 for last meet with nothing like that actually turning up.

:buffer:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Iain S said:


> Great stuff - should a fresh thread be started then?
> 
> If so can we insist that only people who will definately be there subscribe to thread as we had 24 for last meet with nothing like that actually turning up.
> 
> :buffer:


Yes, I think it would be worthwhile starting a new Thread Iain. :thumb:

However, I don't think you should insist that only those attending should subscribe. You will ALWAYS get people dropping out, due to unforseen circumstances, and I don't think you want to discourage people from posting in the first place.  It is disheartening when people don't turn up but it's there loss for missing the fun!

Just my 2p! 

Alan W


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*Fair enough*

Alan

Aye - fair enough just thought it may stop some of the maybes but if you reckon thats's the way to do it thats fine by me 

So if you wanna get the thread going we're ready to go .............


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I'll get something posted up later tonight Iain. :buffer:

Alan W


----------

